# Koch Chemie



## Shorthand (Mar 3, 2017)

Hi guys, 

I'm thinking to buy new product to try as I want to try new thing.

i'm going to us Koch Chemie.

I've used chemical guys V range but what are Koch Chemie range, chemical guys are V36+ how do I know what product to use with my chemical pads (orange,green,white,black)

thanks all (sorry quick e-mail running late)


----------



## Sam6er (Apr 3, 2016)

Shorthand said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm thinking to buy new product to try as I want to try new thing.
> 
> ...


You can use any of the range with any pad you want to get the desired cut. Your not bound to 1 polish shoud work with a certain pad only. It depends on how much cut is required to get the paint to the point you want. Koch Chemie range seem quite good. I have only used P2.02 out of their polish range and that is a light cut whilst also layering down some protection which it did a good job of.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

The KC pads are coded for use - black for polishing etc. And they all work well as said above with the range of KC products. I use the compounds, polishes and waxes fairly extensively and I find them predictable, reliable and relatively easy to work. 

Their other cleaning products work well too. 

If I had a one-stop brand it would be KC but YMMV.

Peter


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Fentum said:


> The KC pads are coded for use - black for polishing etc. And they all work well as said above with the range of KC products. I use the compounds, polishes and waxes fairly extensively and I find them predictable, reliable and relatively easy to work.
> 
> Their other cleaning products work well too.
> 
> ...


K8 maybe comparable to Menz FG400 or Scholl S3 as it's predominantly a fast cut compound but boy can it finish quite well. Especially on harder paints. F5 I would compare to Menz IP2200 or Rupes Quartz. It's sort of redundant on harder paints as H8 finishes so well but on medium to softer paints F5 works well. One downside is availability in only 1l sizes. M2 is the finishing polish but I'm not sure it is. Compared to a Menz 3800 or even Rupes Keramik I don't think it brings a lot to the party. Yes it's capable of removing haze and holograms but does it add the final wow? Not really. The finest stage are the P line or lack polishes. Here is where KC missed a trick. They really do add some extra gloss but where does it come from? They all have an added layer of polymer protection that certainly add gloss. Is that from the paint being jewelled probably not. The pads are pretty good. I've personally found no need for the black one. The white is the hardest followed by yellow. The orange anti-hologram pad comes in two versions both plain and waffle. Both yellow and orange are very versatile pads. They also do a couple of wool versions. The rest of the range is 100% worth a try. Greenstar has its fans on here and rightly so. FSE is great and value for money. Some of the other 'star' range are well worth a look. The main thing that's let KC down in the last three years is inconsistent supply to consumers hopefully now Slim's is the main distributor things may change for the better. Hope this helps bud! :thumb:


----------



## Joel79 (May 15, 2016)

I have used manu many polishes and Koch Chemie range is my favourite. H8 is one of the best if not the best compound out there. 

Btw does anyody know does H8 contain both smat and dat abrasives?


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Joel79 said:


> I have used manu many polishes and Koch Chemie range is my favourite. H8 is one of the best if not the best compound out there.
> 
> Btw does anyody know does H8 contain both smat and dat abrasives?


Data sheets at http://www.koch-chemie.de/kcuProduktinfo/Heavy_Cut_H802_en.pdf

https://sichdatonline.chemical-check.de/Dokumente/939/Heavy_Cut_H8-02_312999_0005_EN.pdf

HTH

Peter


----------



## Joel79 (May 15, 2016)

I've read that but it doesnt mention whether its smat, dat or combination of both types of abrasives.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Joel79 said:


> I've read that but it doesnt mention whether its smat, dat or combination of both types of abrasives.


I used M2 the other day on a medium/soft swirly black car with a Rupes yellow pad and it removed all of them but still left a faint polishing haze.

I would say they are definitely DAT but I could be wrong either way H8 & M2 are a great combo :thumb:


----------



## Moet1974 (Sep 13, 2015)

Joel79 said:


> I've read that but it doesnt mention whether its smat, dat or combination of both types of abrasives.


You won't find it in the MSDS. Both DAT and SMAT polishes both use Aluminium Oxide crystals. The difference is in DAT they are engineered to fracture and reduce in size and thus abrasiveness. I'd say both H8 and M2 are DAT polish bud. :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

chongo said:


> I used M2 the other day on a medium/soft swirly black car with a Rupes yellow pad and it removed all of them but still left a faint polishing haze.
> 
> I would say they are definitely DAT but I could be wrong either way H8 & M2 are a great combo :thumb:


Is M2 not that good then? Was planing on getting it with H8

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

I bought M2 off the back of some Chongo reviews and pics he posted 

Easily one of the best products I've bought in 2017
Once an initial compound has been done I find that M2 does an amazing job of refining. 



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Hereisphilly said:


> Is M2 not that good then? Was planing on getting it with H8
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


It's very good it just depends on what paint you are working on:thumb:

This paint was very fiddly and on the softest side, it removed all of the defects but just very slightly left a haze that you could only see with inspection lights:thumb: but it's a very good finishing polish on hard paints.


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

chongo said:


> It's very good it just depends on what paint you are working on:thumb:
> 
> This paint was very fiddly and on the softest side, it removed all of the defects but just very slightly left a haze that you could only see with inspection lights:thumb: but it's a very good finishing polish on hard paints.


Are you not supposed with the KC process to do finish with blau/ grün or rosa (depending on the paint) to deal with the haze?

Lack-Polish blau P2.01 is a mild cut/high gloss; grün is next to no cut and high gloss or rosa is slightly less next to no cut and high gloss.

I really like these polishes and the hartwachs you are supposed to finish with. They work well as a unified system.

Peter


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Fentum said:


> Are you not supposed with the KC process to do finish with blau/ grün or rosa (depending on the paint) to deal with the haze?
> 
> Lack-Polish blau P2.01 is a mild cut/high gloss; grün is next to no cut and high gloss or rosa is slightly less next to no cut and high gloss.
> 
> ...


You can do but I used a different finishing polish which I know works for me all the time on all paints :thumb:


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

Fentum said:


> Are you not supposed with the KC process to do finish with blau/ grün or rosa (depending on the paint) to deal with the haze?
> 
> Lack-Polish blau P2.01 is a mild cut/high gloss; grün is next to no cut and high gloss or rosa is slightly less next to no cut and high gloss.
> 
> ...


Do any of those contain a lsp? Reading the description it's not clear, and I know p2 02 has


chongo said:


> You can do but I used a different finishing polish which I know works for me all the time on all paints :thumb:


And that would be?.....

Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

Hereisphilly said:


> Do any of those contain a lsp? Reading the description it's not clear, and I know p2 02 has
> 
> Sent from my Pixel XL using Tapatalk


I think they all do but I don't know for sure. But all they claim longish term environmental protection for the paint.


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Fentum said:


> Are you not supposed with the KC process to do finish with blau/ grün or rosa (depending on the paint) to deal with the haze?
> 
> Lack-Polish blau P2.01 is a mild cut/high gloss; grün is next to no cut and high gloss or rosa is slightly less next to no cut and high gloss.
> 
> ...


I've never really bothered to read j to the blau/grun/rosa thing, but it's always interested me.

Is that correct then the cut/gloss levels you've stated here or are they your thoughts on It??



Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## dchapman88 (Mar 17, 2016)

Hereisphilly said:


> And that would be?.....


My monies on Essence 


Sent by a phone of some description!


----------



## Hereisphilly (Nov 17, 2014)

dchapman88 said:


> My monies on Essence
> 
> 
> Sent by a phone of some description!


Perfect finish was what I had in mind actually, we just will have to wait and see!

Sent from my Pixel C using Tapatalk


----------



## Fentum (May 1, 2017)

dchapman88 said:


> I've never really bothered to read j to the blau/grun/rosa thing, but it's always interested me.
> 
> Is that correct then the cut/gloss levels you've stated here or are they your thoughts on It??
> 
> ...


The descriptions they give seem broadly right from my experience but the differences are negligible (I can't readily tell the difference on a scale of 1-10 what the difference between 2.0 and 2.3 of cutting power is). In any case, it will depend as much on the paint, the pad and speed you are using on your machine.

I tend to follow KC's guidance as they have a system going which seems to yield consistent results. So I've used them in the circumstances advised and they all give a very nice clean gloss.

Peter


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

what is menz ip2200 please is fg400 a fast cut compound please


----------



## mb1 (Oct 5, 2016)

is fg400 cutting Please


----------

